# WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung



## Freakless08 (22. Februar 2014)

*WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Wenn man unter Einstellungen von WhatsApp auf Account Löschen geht und dann die Handynummer eingibt und auf "Account löschen" kommt immer die Fehlermeldung das angeblich keine Verbindung möglich ist obwohl Internet und Co auf dem Handy funktioniert (WLAN und Mobiles Internet).

Kann es sein das WhatsApp die Löschfunktion absichtlich blockiert?


----------



## -FA- (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Normal nicht. Nur ist whats app momentan komplett offline. Es wird keine einzige Nachricht mehr versendet oder kommt an.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Bei mir funktioniert zur Zeit grade Whatsapp garnicht. Bei anderen Freunden auch.

Also keine Sorge.

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Die wollen nicht das du gehst. Haben wohl Probleme mit den ganzen Zuckerbergflüchtlingen?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Bei mir funktioniert Whatsapp momentan auch nicht, scheint ein allgemeines Problem zu sein. Wahrscheinlich werden die Server von denen gerade in Zuckerbergs Villa transportiert 

Youtube läuft heute aber auch mehr schlecht als recht, ständig bleiben die Videoclips hängen ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Wahrscheinlich waren die ganzen Löschaufträge auf einmal zu viel für die Server 

Nein ehrlich, warte ein paar Stunden und versuchs nochmal, die werden wohl das System gerade fürn Zuckerberg umstellen.


----------



## Betschi (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Wahrscheinlich werden gerade alle Whatsapp-Server geschrottet, die Kundendaten haben sie ja schon xD


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Jep Whatsapp ist platt, da ich eh wechseln (und meine Freunde überzeugen) wollte hab ich Telegram und Hike beide scheinen schwer mit den Umsteigern zu kämpfen haben. 

Hoffentlich fällt Zuckerberg auf die Fresse,zwar etwas schade für den Whatsapp Gründer (Aktien), aber so sympathisch ist der mir auch nicht. Stichwort Sicherheit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Stichwort Sicherheit.


 Was mich an der ganzen Sache irritiert: WahtsApp ist ebenfalls eine der unsichersten Plattformen überhaupt um miteinander zu kommunizieren und das hat Millionen von Leuten nicht im geringsten gestört. Jetzt wo FB es kauft (die genauso quasi keine Sicherheit bieten) schreien alle und steigen um. 

Tut mir leid euch das sagen zu müssen aber jetzt ists was die Sicherheit angeht sowieso zu spät... die Server sind wahrscheinlich grade deswegen offline weil sämtliche Daten der User grade an den geheimen Facebook-Stützpunkt übertragen werden


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid euch das sagen zu müssen aber jetzt ists was die Sicherheit angeht sowieso zu spät... die Server sind wahrscheinlich grade deswegen offline weil sämtliche Daten der User grade an den geheimen Facebook-Stützpunkt übertragen werden


Zu spät zum wechseln ist es niemals. Denn wie man an Facebook sieht (sinkende Nutzerzahlen) wird auch WhatsApp irgendwann vom Erdboden verschwinden. Zudem ist es nie verkehrt das System zu wechseln, denn WhatsApp und Facebook brauchen nicht nur die Daten vom "Jetzt und Hier" um überleben zu können (denn damit verdienen die ihr Geld -> Werbung, Datenhandel etc.) sondern sind vorallem auch auf die Zukunft angewiesen. Wenn die Nutzerzahlen in Zukunft immer weniger werden, dann wird das alles andere als Rosig für Zuckerberg.

MySpace, Studi/SchülerVZ, Wer-kennt-wen usw. sind z.B. auch die Nutzer weggerannt und damals wurde es gehyped/war beliebt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Denn wie man an Facebook sieht (sinkende Nutzerzahlen) wird auch WhatsApp irgendwann vom Erdboden verschwinden.


 Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... 

Naja, ich muss nicht wechseln... war noch nie in irgend so nem Sozialnetzwerk angemeldet und mein Telefonknochen kennt sowas wie Apps sowieso nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss nicht wechseln... war noch nie in irgend so nem Sozialnetzwerk angemeldet und mein Telefonknochen kennt sowas wie Apps sowieso nicht.


 
Geht mir genauso. Ich nutze weder ein Soziales Netz noch habe ich in Smartphone. Nutze eigentlich als Forum aktiv nur PCGH.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Ich werde das ganze verfolgen. Wenn man dann ein Facebookaccount (den ich nicht habe) braucht um Whatsapp zu nutzen wirds gelöscht. Werbung möcht ich auch keine zahle ja dafür.


----------



## target2804 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

WhatsApp vom Erdboden verschwinden.... träum du einfach mal weiter und meld dich morgen wieder, wenn du aufgewacht bist


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



target2804 schrieb:


> WhatsApp vom Erdboden verschwinden.... träum du einfach mal weiter und meld dich morgen wieder, wenn du aufgewacht bist



Sicher nicht von heute auf morgen.
Dass solche großen Händler wie Schlecker oder Quelle einmal komplett verschwinden, hätte vor 20 Jahren wahrscheinlich auch niemand vermutet. Auch im Internet wird es irgendwann in den nächsten 10 Jahren mal einen großen Kahlschlag geben, nur welche Websites und Dienste das trifft, lässt sich jetzt noch nicht vorhersagen. Aber dass facebook, whatsapp, vielleicht auch amazon und ähnliches davon betroffen sein könnten ─ durchaus denkbar. Vor Googles Zeiten war AltaVista die größte Suchmaschine, gibt es heute auch nicht mehr ^^


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was mich an der ganzen Sache irritiert: WahtsApp ist ebenfalls eine der unsichersten Plattformen überhaupt um miteinander zu kommunizieren und das hat Millionen von Leuten nicht im geringsten gestört. Jetzt wo FB es kauft (die genauso quasi keine Sicherheit bieten) schreien alle und steigen um.  Tut mir leid euch das sagen zu müssen aber jetzt ists was die Sicherheit angeht sowieso zu spät... die Server sind wahrscheinlich grade deswegen offline weil sämtliche Daten der User grade an den geheimen Facebook-Stützpunkt übertragen werden



Vielleicht schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich mag den Whatsapp Gründer nicht so weil ihn die Sicherheit nicht gekümmert hat. 

Aber der Unterschied ist Facebook wird die Daten auswerten wollen. Bisher war es nur möglich es zu machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Aber der Unterschied ist Facebook wird die Daten auswerten wollen. Bisher war es nur möglich es zu machen.


 
Der Unterschied ist für mich persönlich vollkommen irrelevant. Ich konnte mich noch nie mit der Logik von "Wir sammeln alle deine Daten (und geben dafür Geld aus) aber keine Sorge, wir machen nix damit" anfreunden.

Ich meine ganz ehrlich - wer beachtliche Ressourcen darin investiert, Nutzerdaten zu sammeln, zu speichern und zu verwalten der wird diese auch auswerten wollen, alles andere wäre ja wirtschaftlich gesehen (und nur darum gehts ja) völliger Humbug. Wenn da noch Firmen behaupten sie sammeln Daten nur aus Spaß an der Freude sozusagen macht sie das erst Recht unsympathisch für mich weil sie ganz offensichtlich ihre Kunden für völlig bescheuert halten... ok, wenn man im Netz sieht wie viele Leute so nen Käse tatsächlich glauben ists fast schon nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...
> 
> Naja, ich muss nicht wechseln... war noch nie in irgend so nem Sozialnetzwerk angemeldet und mein Telefonknochen kennt sowas wie Apps sowieso nicht.


 Du bist ja voll uncool 
Naja ich bin auch lieber der SMS-Typ. Aber da die meisten meiner Kontakte auf WhatsApp umgestiegen sind, muss ich's wohl oder übel auch nutzen.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Dass solche großen Händler wie Schlecker oder Quelle einmal komplett verschwinden, hätte vor 20 Jahren wahrscheinlich auch niemand vermutet.


 
Gerade bei Schlecker hat das ganz andere Gründe als bei Otto.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Du bist ja voll uncool


 Und stolz drauf! 


Grade gesehen - hier ist die News zum Problem des Threaderstellers:
WhatsApp offline, Telegram Messenger kämpft mit Ansturm (Update) - ComputerBase

100 Neuregistrierungen _pro Sekunde_ bei den WA-Alternativen.... das is ziemlich krank (und freut mich son bisschen )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Ob berechtigt oder nicht aber es war abzusehen das so etwas kommt. Ich werde ja auch immer schief angesehen weil ich kein FB und Co habe aber da bin ich wie die lange Anna auf dem Sauffelsen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Naja und dann werden die auch von FB aufgekauft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Irgendwann hat Zuckerli auch den letzten Taler versenkt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Irgendwann hat Zuckerli auch den letzten Taler versenkt


 
Naja bis das passiert sind air schon lange wieder zu Erde geworden 

Es finden sich doch immer wieder "dumme" die solche Sachen nutzen. Auf der einen Seite haten sie alle diesen Deal, auf der anderen seiten sind sie zu faul was zu ändern.

Und beständig ist in der heutigen Zeit nichts mehr.


----------



## Decrypter (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was mich an der ganzen Sache irritiert: WahtsApp ist ebenfalls eine der unsichersten Plattformen überhaupt um miteinander zu kommunizieren und das hat Millionen von Leuten nicht im geringsten gestört. Jetzt wo FB es kauft (die genauso quasi keine Sicherheit bieten) schreien alle und steigen um.


 
Da hast du wohl schon Recht was das Thema Sicherheit betrifft.
Aber die Tatsache, das Whats App jetzt zum Universum der Datenkrake schlechthin, Fratzenbuch gehört, läßt eben bei etlichen die Alarmglocken schrillen und verlassen Whats App. Klar, die Generation Kiddie wird das alles schlichtweg völlig egal sein. Aber das ist auch völlig egal, da die Allermeisten eben dieser Generation sich eh schon öffentlich prostituiert haben, was die persönlichen Daten betrifft. Aber es gibt auch noch User, denen sowas nicht egal ist.
FB mit Oberfratze Zuckerberg hat nicht umsonst diese Wahnsinnssumme für Whats App auf den Tisch gelegt. die hat er mit den ganzen Daten der aufgekauften Whats App User locker wieder raus. Als betroffener User könnte man sagen, das der schlimmste Albtraum Realität geworden ist. Mein Whats App Account hat auch umgehend das Zeitliche gesegnet.....


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

Ich denke bis jetzt hat Whatsapp noch nichts gespeichert oder ähnliches. (Mit 50 Mann hat man auch gar nicht die Möglichkeiten dazu bzw. daraus einen Nutzen zu ziehen) Es war einfach nur abhörbar/hackbar. Aber mit FB wird sich das bestimmt ändern. Bzw. Es reicht das es das könnte.

Ich konnte auch schon ein paar meiner Freunde bekehren.

Whatsapp scheint ja schon wieder down zu sein. 
Zumindest klappts bei mir nicht (hab grad kein gutes Internet, aber hier und bei Telegram ist alles iO)
Könnte gut sein das gerade welche Entscheidungshilfe leisten. (DDos Attacken oder Ähnliches)


----------



## RofflLol (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Die Server warn Offline, weil Mark ein Backup von unseren Narichten gemacht hat  *ironie modus off*


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

Es war... eine Panne 

Whatsapp: Stundenlange Server-Panne eingeräumt


----------



## keinnick (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es war... eine Panne
> 
> Whatsapp: Stundenlange Server-Panne eingeräumt



Wurde PCGH letztens nicht auch von FB gekauft von einer Panne heimgesucht?


----------



## RofflLol (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

 das war ja auch ironie was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es war... eine Panne
> 
> Whatsapp: Stundenlange Server-Panne eingeräumt


 
Die Server kamen halt mit den Suchanfragen der NSA nicht klar.
Kann ja mal passieren


----------



## jayzee1980 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: WhatsApp blockiert Accountlöschung*

he he he he *lach mich weg 

Da lag bestimmt an meinen Müll-Nachrichten die ich erhalte und an alle meine 100 Bekannten weiterleite, nur so zum Spass. Wenn das jeder meiner Bekannten auch gemacht hatte, kann es ja passieren, dass so ein Server abraucht.


----------

